# Rattle during low speed left turns



## Maqcro1 (Apr 29, 2019)

Hard to say without hearing the noise but heat shield is a good guess. Maybe just the one side is loose... making a left turn gets the air flow between the shield and exhaust and causes the rattle?


----------

